# Gekaufter Schein



## Zanderfänger (12. April 2007)

#d Bloß kein Stress #d

Zusatzbeschreibung lesen!​


----------



## Feeder-Freak (12. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Das ist ja echt eine Sauer**!!!!
Zu faul um den Schein zu machen.:r
Die Armen Fische die wahrscheinlich wegen einem falsch gebunden Knoten bis an ir Lebesende mit einer Boiliemontage von 100Gr. rumschwimmen müssen. Oder noch schlimmer der Typ weiss gar nicht wie man einen Fisch weidgerecht tötet. (Thema "Töten" sofort wieder vergessen)
Wahrscheinlich hatte der Typ vor dem Umzug auch noch keienn.


----------



## Jan701 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Traurig das es sowas gibt. #d 

Auch wen der Schein weg ist, er muss doch beim Amt registriert sein! |uhoh: 

*MACH MIT !!! Der Zanderpokal in Hamburg:*
Zanderpokal 2007 Wer wird Zanderkönig?​


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Hab auch schon gekaufte gesehen und konfisziert. |wavey:


----------



## esox_105 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Das ist ja schon ein öffentlicher Aufruf zur Urkundenfälschung.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (12. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



Jan701 schrieb:


> Traurig das es sowas gibt. #d
> 
> Auch wen der Schein weg ist, er muss doch beim Amt registriert sein! |uhoh:
> 
> ...



Wahrscheinlich hattte der Typ gar keinen.
Hört sich für mich jedenfalls sehr unglaubwürdig an.


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Noch so ein Kunde: Der Verkauf gefangener Fische ist verboten


----------



## Feeder-Freak (12. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Das wird ja immer bunter!!!!
Leute gibts#d#t.


----------



## Big Rolly (12. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Hab auch schon gekaufte gesehen und konfisziert. |wavey:




Dann kannst ihm ja einen verkaufen |muahahIronie)


----------



## Feeder-Freak (12. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



Big Rolly schrieb:


> Dann kannst ihm ja einen verkaufen |muahahIronie)




Das wird das Geschäft des Jahrhunderts:q:q:q.
Spaß beiseite.


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Wenn nur einer von Euch gewieft wäre, würd´man ihm doch glatt ein selbst ausgedrucktes Fake unterjubeln können (aber eines, das für die Fischereiaufsicht 100%ig offensichtlich ist), die eingenommenen 150 Tacken werden beim nächsten Boardietreff in Fassbier umgemünzt und alle sind zufrieden- bis auf Einen natürlich! :q


----------



## Feeder-Freak (12. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Das wärs doch mal:q.


----------



## friggler (12. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



Jan701 schrieb:


> Auch wen der Schein weg ist, er muss doch beim Amt registriert sein! |uhoh:
> 
> 
> ​



Leider nicht...
Sportfischerprüfung:
1. Nicht beim Amt, sondern bei dem Verein wo die Prüfung abgelegt wurde (Bzw Dachverband).
2. Die Aufbewahrungsfrist der Unterlagen  für die bestandene Sportfischerprüfung beträgt nur 5 Jahre...Wenn Du deine Prüfung danach verlierst darfst Du eine neue ablegen...
Ein Schein gilt nicht als Nachweis...

Angelschein:
Zugriff auf Daten lt. Behörde angeblich nicht möglich, bzw. max 1 Jahr mit Datumsangabe.
Wenn Du einen neuen Angelschein benötigst weil der x-mal verlängerte weg ist: Sportfischerprüfung vorlegen und Neuen Schein+ Marke bezahlen.

OG NUR IN HAMBURG! Wie es in anderen Bundesländern aussieht weiss Ich nicht.
Hab das vor kurzem gerade gehabt:g....

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Der ist gewieft, manch einer zahlt 300€ für "Bescheinigungen". :q


----------



## bennie (12. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Das ist ja echt eine Sauer**!!!!
> Zu faul um den Schein zu machen.:r
> Die Armen Fische die wahrscheinlich wegen einem falsch gebunden Knoten bis an ir Lebesende mit einer Boiliemontage von 100Gr. rumschwimmen müssen. Oder noch schlimmer der Typ weiss gar nicht wie man einen Fisch weidgerecht tötet. (Thema "Töten" sofort wieder vergessen)
> Wahrscheinlich hatte der Typ vor dem Umzug auch noch keienn.



was für einen müll du da postest.... ich hab schon so viele deppen mit schein gesehen #d


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



bennie schrieb:


> was für einen müll du da postest.... ich hab schon so viele deppen mit schein gesehen #d


Mag sein, deswegen erachte ich dieses Posting aber nicht als Müll! |gr:


----------



## bennie (12. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

naja, ok, das war etwas hart ausgedrückt aber es ist schon extrem leichtsinig sich auf eine solche these zu stellen


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Trotz aller verschieden Ansichten, der Schein muss in Deutschland sein und basta! :g


----------



## bennie (12. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Gesetz ist immerhin Gesetz!


----------



## hotte50 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Noch so ein Kunde: Der Verkauf gefangener Fische ist verboten




wo steht das geschrieben ????

meines Wissens nach gilt das nur für Vereinsmitglieder, welche Fisch in Vereinsgewässern fangen.

Was ist wenn der Angler (sofern es überhaupt einer ist) einen eigenen oder gepachteten Teich/See hat ?

scheinbar hast Du das allwissende Auge gefunden und sofort erkannt, das die gefrosteten Fische aus Vereinsgewässern stammen....|bla:|bla:|bla::q:q:q


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

@bennie

GENAU!

@hotte50

Schau deswegen doch mal bei Google bzw. da wirst Du einen drauf lassen können dass die gestippt sind.


----------



## hotte50 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> @hotte50
> 
> Schau deswegen doch mal bei Google bzw. da wirst Du einen drauf lassen können dass die gestippt sind.



naja, wie's aussieht, hast Du wohl doch das allwissende Auge gefunden.

Auch wenn Du es nicht begreifen magst.....dieses Verkaufsverbot gilt nur für Vereinsmitglieder, welche in Vereinsgewässern Fische fangen.....

......kapiert?....oder eher doch nicht :q

ach noch was......ich habe auch ein paar kleine Rotaugen eingefrostet....verkaufe die auch wenn's sein muss....die stammen aus meinem Gartenteich ......bin ich jetzt ein Krimineller|kopfkrat|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



> Auch wenn Du es nicht begreifen magst.....dieses Verkaufsverbot gilt nur für Vereinsmitglieder, welche in Vereinsgewässern Fische fangen.....


Du hast wohl nicht richtig gelesen, fährst aber hartnäckig deine Meinungsschiene...


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

@ Zanderfänger

Wenn es Dich so sehr stört, dann meld es doch einfach 

https://www1.polizei-nrw.de/internetwache/Start/

Die können sowas bestimmt auch nicht leiden :q


----------



## Natureboy (12. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Was es für Leute gibt???

Ich glaube der Typ hatte vor 2 Wochen schon Mal eine Anzeige geschaltet:

"Ich habe meinen Führerschein verloren und habe wirklich keine Zeit einen neuen zu machen, kann mir vielleicht jemand seinen verkaufen???|supergri " (SCHERZ)


----------



## west1 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



hotte50 schrieb:


> naja, wie's aussieht, hast Du wohl doch das allwissende Auge gefunden.
> 
> Auch wenn Du es nicht begreifen magst.....dieses Verkaufsverbot gilt nur für Vereinsmitglieder, welche in Vereinsgewässern Fische fangen.....
> 
> ...



Auszug aus dem Fischereigesetz für Baden-Württemberg

§ 17 Ausübung des Fischereirechts durch Dritte
(1) Die Ausübung des Fischereirechts kann einem anderen durch einen Pacht- oder Erlaubnisvertrag übertragen werden, soweit der Inhalt des Fischereirechts nicht entgegensteht. Wird der Vertrag mit natürlichen Personen abgeschlossen, müssen diese im Zeitpunkt des Vertragsabschlusses im Besitz eines gültigen Fischereischeins sein. Der Abschluss von Erlaubnisverträgen mit juristischen Personen ist nicht zulässig.
(2) Erlaubnisverträge im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind alle Verträge nach Absatz 1, durch die den Berechtigten nur die Ausübung der Fischerei mit der Angel einschließlich des Köderfischfangs *für den eigenen Bedarf gestattet wird.*
Hier steht nichts : gilt nur für Vereinsmitglieder, welche in Vereinsgewässern Fische fangen.....


In anderen Bundesländern wird es wohl ähnlich sein.

West


----------



## froggy31 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



bennie schrieb:


> was für einen müll du da postest.... ich hab schon so viele deppen mit schein gesehen #d



|schild-g |good: #6 

Gebe dir absolut recht !!!!!!!


----------



## Schwedenpeter (13. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



west1 schrieb:


> Auszug aus dem Fischereigesetz für Baden-Württemberg
> 
> § 17 Ausübung des Fischereirechts durch Dritte
> (1) Die Ausübung des Fischereirechts kann einem anderen durch einen Pacht- oder Erlaubnisvertrag übertragen werden, soweit der Inhalt des Fischereirechts nicht entgegensteht. Wird der Vertrag mit natürlichen Personen abgeschlossen, müssen diese im Zeitpunkt des Vertragsabschlusses im Besitz eines gültigen Fischereischeins sein. Der Abschluss von Erlaubnisverträgen mit juristischen Personen ist nicht zulässig.
> ...


 

Also vorab: Unerheblich ob der Verkauf gefangener Fische gestattet ist oder nicht, so gelten auch noch andere Gesetze_

1.: Lebensmittelgesetz! Handelt jemand mit Lebensmittel - und Fisch gehört dazu, auch als Köderfisch, so muss er strenge Gesundheitsauflagen folgen.

2.: Steuergesetz! Jegliche Abgabe von Waren gegen Geld oder Gegenleistung (Tausch) sind steuerbare Leistungen. Ob hierbei eine Steuerpflicht auftaucht (Gewerbe aus Liebhaberei als Stichwort) muss von Fall zu Fall geprüft werden.

Desweitern müssen Gewerbeanmeldungen erfolgen.
Naja, ich denke, tiefer muss ich nicht in die Materie einsteigen. Übrigens, ich bin gelernter Steuerfachangestellter und kann Dir mit Gewissheit sagen, das viele Ebay-Verkäufer eine sehr gefährliche Gratwanderung begehen, denn beim Nachhaltigen Verkauft unterliegen auch die sog. Privatverkäufe der USt-Pflicht und der Meldung als Gewerbe  

Petri

Peter


----------



## Schwedenpeter (13. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



friggler schrieb:


> Leider nicht...
> Sportfischerprüfung:
> 1. Nicht beim Amt, sondern bei dem Verein wo die Prüfung abgelegt wurde (Bzw Dachverband).
> 2. Die Aufbewahrungsfrist der Unterlagen für die bestandene Sportfischerprüfung beträgt nur 5 Jahre...Wenn Du deine Prüfung danach verlierst darfst Du eine neue ablegen...
> ...


 
Hinsichtlich Angelschein muss ich zumindestens für die freie und Hansestadt Bremen verbéssern. Ich selber hatte 1980- 1985 einen gültigen Bundesfischereischein, dieses meldete ich nach Umzug in Richtung Syke (Niedersachsen) der hiesigen Behörde, da ich meinen Schein verloren hatte. Tatsächlich konnte die hiesige Behörde bei Nachfrage in Bremen dieses bestätigt bekommen, wenn auch meine Unterlagen "im Keller" lagen und die Anfrage so einige Tage dauerte.

Petri

Peter


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



west1 schrieb:


> Auszug aus dem Fischereigesetz für Baden-Württemberg
> 
> § 17 Ausübung des Fischereirechts durch Dritte
> (1) Die Ausübung des Fischereirechts kann einem anderen durch einen Pacht- oder Erlaubnisvertrag übertragen werden, soweit der Inhalt des Fischereirechts nicht entgegensteht. Wird der Vertrag mit natürlichen Personen abgeschlossen, müssen diese im Zeitpunkt des Vertragsabschlusses im Besitz eines gültigen Fischereischeins sein. Der Abschluss von Erlaubnisverträgen mit juristischen Personen ist nicht zulässig.
> ...


Danke West, vielleicht kriegen wir *hotte50* ja doch noch auf den richtigen Weg. #6


----------



## antonio (13. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

"1. Nicht beim Amt, sondern bei dem Verein wo die Prüfung abgelegt wurde (Bzw Dachverband)."

bei uns wird die prüfung nicht beim verein oder dachverband abgelegt sondern bei der fischereibehörde.also nicht immer veralgemeinern fichereigesetze sin ländergesetze also wirds überall anders gehandhabt.übrigens ist bei uns auch der verkauf verboten.

gruß antonio


----------



## friggler (13. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



antonio schrieb:


> .also nicht immer veralgemeinern fichereigesetze sin ländergesetze also wirds überall anders gehandhabt.
> gruß antonio



Deshalb habe Ich auch :


friggler schrieb:


> *  OG NUR IN HAMBURG!* Wie es in anderen Bundesländern aussieht weiss Ich nicht.
> Hab das vor kurzem gerade gehabt:g....


geschrieben und nicht verallgemeinert

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Jedenfalls kann es ja wohl kein Problem sein, einmal im Leben diesen sch... Schein zu machen, ob er seine Berechtigung / Sinn hat oder nicht! #h


----------



## Feeder-Freak (13. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Das ist ja echt eine Sauer**!!!!
> Zu faul um den Schein zu machen.:r
> Die Armen Fische die wahrscheinlich wegen einem falsch gebunden Knoten bis an ir Lebesende mit einer Boiliemontage von 100Gr. rumschwimmen müssen. Oder noch schlimmer der Typ weiss gar nicht wie man einen Fisch weidgerecht tötet. (Thema "Töten" sofort wieder vergessen)
> Wahrscheinlich hatte der Typ vor dem Umzug auch noch keienn.



An Bennie und all die anderen: 
So ist eben meine Meinung dazu. Wenn ihr eine andere habt ist das OK aber es als Müll zu bezeichnen finde ich ziemlich übertrieben.
Es kann auch gut und gerne sein das die Geschicht von dem Typen stimmt aber für mich klingt sie ziemlich unglaubwürdig und deshalb habe ich diese Theorie aufgestellt.


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Feeder-Freak, mit deiner Theorie liegst Du wahrscheinlich richtig...


----------



## Feeder-Freak (13. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Feeder-Freak, mit deiner Theorie liegst Du wahrscheinlich richtig...



Und dann frage ich mich was Bennie da las Müll bezeichnet???


----------



## bennie (13. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Das mit der Boilie Montage... das ist echt total unlogisch.

Theorie lernen und Praxis können sind zwei grundverschiedene Dinge. Leider muss man dazu sagen.... leider.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (13. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Wieso denn??? ;+


----------



## bennie (13. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Ich musste für die theorie nicht einen Knoten können und hab etliche Deppen gesehen, die zwar einen schein hatten, aber unfähiger waren als manch engagierter Angler auf dem Weg zu seiner Prüfung 
Bitte setze nicht vorraus, dass Fische leiden, weil der Angler keine Prüfung abgelegt hat.

PS. gute Boiliemontagen sind so gemacht, dass sich das Blei lösen kann wenn es zu einem Abriss kommt. Hat mit Knoten rein garnix zu tun!


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



bennie schrieb:


> Theorie lernen und Praxis können sind zwei grundverschiedene Dinge.


Seit wie vielen Jahren  verfügst Du denn über dieses "Praxis können" ? |kopfkrat


----------



## bennie (13. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Wie meinen? "Praxiskönnen" lernt man. Eben dieses Lernen hat rein garnichts mit einer abgelegten Prüfung zu tun.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (13. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



bennie schrieb:


> Ich musste für die theorie nicht einen Knoten können und hab etliche Deppen gesehen, die zwar einen schein hatten, aber unfähiger waren als manch engagierter Angler auf dem Weg zu seiner Prüfung
> Bitte setze nicht vorraus, dass Fische leiden, weil der Angler keine Prüfung abgelegt hat.
> 
> PS. gute Boiliemontagen sind so gemacht, dass sich das Blei lösen kann wenn es zu einem Abriss kommt. Hat mit Knoten rein garnix zu tun!



Er kann ja dann gar keine Gute. 

Und wenn der Angler keine Prüfung hat oder vielleicht auch gar keine Kenntnisse kann es durchaus sein das der Fisch unnötig leiden muss. Z.B. wenn der Angler ihn ohne Kescher versucht zu landen und den Fisch ohne Hilfsmittel einfach über die Erde schleift.
Oder er fasst den Fisch mit trockenen Händen an und verletzt so seine Schleimschicht.


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



bennie schrieb:


> "Praxiskönnen" lernt man.


In vielen, vielen Jahren! #d


----------



## bennie (13. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> In vielen, vielen Jahren! #d



Eben. Und nicht in ein paar Stunden Vorbereitungslehrgang 
Lernen ist ein stetiger, nie abgeschlossener Prozess. Das Argument mit dem fehlenden Wissen ist darum auch hinfällig ...


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Bennie, wie lange verfügst Du eigentlich schon über dieses "Können" ? #h


----------



## Pikepauly (13. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

@Bennie
Hast Du Recht!
Ich hab mit meinem Vater geangelt seid ich 5 Jahre alt bin, an unserem Dorfteich war das legal. Da hab ich das Angeln gelernt und den verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Kreatur. Den Fischereischein hab ich erst mit 19 gemacht. Im Kurs wurde nichts mehr vermittelt, was den Umgang mit der Kreatur betrifft.
Viel besser wäre eine Regelung wie sie jetzt einige Bundesländer beim KFZ Führerschein haben, wo die Leute von jemandem begleitet werden, der zur Anleitung befähigt ist. 
Angeln lernt man nicht im Seminarraum und beim Zielwerfen.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## bennie (13. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Hör auf zu provozieren. Ich sagte bereits. Man lernt es. Ich ebenso..


----------



## bennie (13. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Bennie
> Hast Du Recht!
> Ich hab mit meinem Vater geangelt seid ich 5 Jahre alt bin, an unserem Dorfteich war das legal. Da hab ich das Angeln gelernt und den verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Kreatur. Den Fischereischein hab ich erst mit 19 gemacht. Im Kurs wurde nichts mehr vermittelt, was den Umgang mit der Kreatur betrifft.
> Viel besser wäre eine Regelung wie sie jetzt einige Bundesländer beim KFZ Führerschein haben, wo die Leute von jemandem begleitet werden, der zur Anleitung befähigt ist.
> ...



Wir hatten nichtmal Werfen im Programm. Vieles war Gesetze und Rutenzusammenstellung. Waidgerechtigkeit etc. Graue Theorie, gelernt habe ich eher aus Büchern, Zeitschriften und am Wasser mit anderen Anglern 
Die Kurse haben eiegentlich nur eins im Sinn: Die Prüfung zu bestehen....


----------



## Pikepauly (13. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Die Kurse haben den Sinn Gebühren einzufahren und den Vereinen Mitglieder "zuzuführen".

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## punkarpfen (13. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Ob jemand Verantwortungsbewusst mit dem Fisch umgeht hängt nicht mit dem Schein oder der Angelerfahrung zusammen. Selbst erfahrene Angler z.T. Aufseher und Vereinsvorsitzende bauen am Wasser richtig Sch*** (z.B. Haken an lebendigen Köfi genäht! :v) Die Prüfungsvorbereitung ist nicht allumfassend und bei mir sehr theorielastig. WSicherlich gibt es da Unterschiede. Auf jeden Fall ist die Anonce illegal und zeugt nicht gerade von einer hohen Inteligenz. Es kann aber auch sein, dass wir die Dummen sind...


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Es kann aber auch sein, dass wir die Dummen sind...


Bei nem anderen Thema hätt ich #6 gevotet aber hier bleibt nur :c  übrig. punkarpfen


----------



## Zanderfänger (16. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Schau an, es ist noch aktuell...


----------



## olafson (17. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Wenn nur einer von Euch gewieft wäre, würd´man ihm doch glatt ein selbst ausgedrucktes Fake unterjubeln können (aber eines, das für die Fischereiaufsicht 100%ig offensichtlich ist), die eingenommenen 150 Tacken werden beim nächsten Boardietreff in Fassbier umgemünzt und alle sind zufrieden- bis auf Einen natürlich! :q


 


Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Das wärs doch mal:q.


 

aber nach dem ich euren thread durchgelesen habe, könnt ihr mir nichts mehr verkaufen. ich weiß nun bescheid :q :q :q 
also war ja wohl nichts mit bier umsonst#g


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

@olafson

Buuuh! Schauspieler, Spaßverderber... :q


----------



## olafson (18. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

aber jetzt im ernst 
nach meinen allen umzügen|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 
was mache ich bloß falls ich meinen verliere, weil die bescheinigung habe ich auch nicht mehr|abgelehn :c 
mfg


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



olafson schrieb:


> was mache ich bloß falls ich meinen verliere, weil die bescheinigung habe ich auch nicht mehr


Dann hast Du möglicherweise gelitten... |wavey:


----------



## Leif (18. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Jetzt habe ich ihn mal angeschrieben.
Wenn er antworten sollte poste ich es.


----------



## nordman (18. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Trotz aller verschieden Ansichten, der Schein muss in Deutschland sein und basta! :g



es sei denn, man hat mit dem angeln vor der einfuehrung der pruefungspflicht begonnen. 

ich habe zum beispiel nie die sportfischerpruefung abgelegt.
dennoch bin ich freier mitarbeiter einer angelzeitschrift und von beruf u.a. angelguide.

man kann auch dinge kønnen, ohne einen schein dafuer zu haben.


----------



## andre23 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

....oder man hat mit dem angeln in der ehem. ddr  begonnen....und der schein wurde umgeschrieben...ich habe einen schein ohne eine prüfung abgelegt zu haben....wenn ich meinen schein verliere war es das....habe aber zum nachweis und zur sicherheit ne kopie der papiere um im verlustfall den nachweis zu haben....

mvh andré


----------



## olafson (18. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



nordman schrieb:


> es sei denn, man hat mit dem angeln vor der einfuehrung der pruefungspflicht begonnen.
> 
> ich habe zum beispiel nie die sportfischerpruefung abgelegt.
> dennoch bin ich freier mitarbeiter einer angelzeitschrift und von beruf u.a. angelguide.
> ...


|good: |good: |good:


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



Leif schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich ihn mal angeschrieben.


Was hast Du ihm denn genau als Köder aufgetischt??? 

@nordman

Wenn ich in Norwegen sitze kann ich auch groß tönen!


----------



## olafson (18. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



andre23 schrieb:


> ....oder man hat mit dem angeln in der ehem. ddr begonnen....und der schein wurde umgeschrieben...ich habe einen schein ohne eine prüfung abgelegt zu haben....wenn ich meinen schein verliere war es das....habe aber zum nachweis und zur sicherheit ne kopie der papiere um im verlustfall den nachweis zu haben....
> 
> mvh andré


 
was für eine kopie hast du denn. glaube irgendwo hier herausgelesen zu haben, dass du original urkunde brauchst und nur aufgrund dessen ein neuen angelschein ausgestellt werden kann. 
mfg olafson


----------



## andre23 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

...aufgrund der tatsache, dass jemand aus meinen alten verein seinen schein verloren hat....es riesen theater gab und das ganze mit eine besuch bei der nächsten fischereiprüfung endete...er konnte halt nichts nachweisen(auch die aussagen des vereins halfen nichts)... fragte der verein beim amt nach um solchen problemen aus dem weg zu gehen...das amt meinte eine einfache kopie des fischereischeins/vdsf ausweis würden als nachweis genügen, um ggf. einen neuen auszustellen...

mvh andré


----------



## Norgefahrer (18. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Wir leben nun mal im Land: "Dafür musst Du aber erst mal ein Schein machen"


Für mich ist das die Abzocke schlecht hin,denn wenn ich einen Angelschein mache (was ich ja vor vielen Jahren gemacht habe),dann frage ich mich schon:"Warum,wenn nicht für die Staatskasse,muss ich meinen Schein immer wieder verlängern lassen???" 

Einen Schein für etwas zu besitzen,heißt noch lange nicht,dass man dann auch alles nach Vorschrift macht !!! 

Angelschein,Mofaschein,Hundeschein..............muss sowas denn wirklich sein |uhoh:


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (18. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Danke West, vielleicht kriegen wir *hotte50* ja doch noch auf den richtigen Weg. #6



mmhh .... Verkauf von gefangenen Fischen aus privaten Gewässern ist eurer Ansicht nach auch verboten ?

Womit dann alle Fischzüchter Kriminelle sind ???

Verboten dürfte sein,der Verkauf von Fischen

a) aus öffentlichen ("freien") Gewässern
b) aus Gewässern der LAV`s bedingt ducrh deren Satzung
c) aus Gewässern der Vereine,ebenfalls bedingt durch deren Satzung

Zu a) und B) ... hängt wohl mit der Gemeinnützigkeit zusammen


Können wir uns darauf einigen ???


Uli


----------



## hotte50 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> mmhh .... Verkauf von gefangenen Fischen aus privaten Gewässern ist eurer Ansicht nach auch verboten ?



 ich wollte mich zu dieser Angelegenheit nicht weiter äußern, da man ansonsten vom "Allwissenden Auge" per PM mit Weisheiten zugeballert wird...|uhoh:

zudem dann auch noch ein "gelernter" Steuerfachmann erklärte, dass sich die Dame steuerrechtlich strafbar macht wegen dem Verkauf ihrer 5 gefrosteten Köderfische :q

aber was soll's........einige sollten besser ab und an mal an's Wasser gehen, das entspannt ungemein #6


----------



## Ascanius (18. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Also wenn ich mir so eine anonce mal überlege, rein theoretisch kann er auch drunter schreiben, zieht mich über den tisch. 

am montag fange ich auch mit dem kurs zur fischerprüfung an und ich muss sagen in den letzten jahren hab ich schon soviel gelernt von einem kumpel und meinem vater das es eigentlich eher nicht nötig wäre diesen kurs zu besuchen. auf fangplatz.de kann man die theorie prüfung für NRW üben und da muss ich sagen hatte ich keine probleme bei. 

aber im allgemeinen ist ein kurs wo man das wichtigste lernt nicht schlecht, da es auch viele gibt die vorher noch kein angeln gelernt haben. letzte woche am forellenteich waren drei nichtskönner, die es geschafft haben das der kescher beim keschern abgebrochen ist und der fisch abgerissen und abgehauen ist.


----------



## antonio (18. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

"Womit dann alle Fischzüchter Kriminelle sind ???"

die haben in der regel ein gewerbe angemeldet.

gruß antonio


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Was ist das eigentlich für ein Dummfug mit der Nichtnachvollziehbarkeit und nicht mehr Ersetzbarkeit des Prüfungsnachweises?

Mal streng nachgedacht:

Wenn nach 5 Jahren niemand mehr weiß, daß eine Prüfung stattfand und es keine Nachweise gibt, kann auch niemand Echtheit oder Fälschung mehr feststellen :g, dann wären in der Tat der freien Dokumentkopie Tür und Tor geöffnet, weil es keinen Gegennachweis gäbe, die Regulierung schösse sich sozusagen selber ins Knie.

Also kann das wohl eher im teutschen Verordnungsbeflissenen Staats- und Ämterordnungsdienst ja eigentlich nicht sein, oder sollte der hier beteiligte VDSF (et. DAV) hier grundsätzlich anders funktionieren?

Wäre schon sehr interessant hier verbindliche Klarheit zu haben.


----------



## Lengjäger (18. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Ich find es schon erstaunlich, dass er 150€ dafür bietet.

Liegt bei mir zwar schon eine Weile zurück, aber ich habe nie und nimmer 300 DM für Lehrgang und Prüfung gezahlt.

Wieso ist er dann bereit, soviel dafür zu bezahlen?
Hat er vieleicht sch*** gebaut, Fischfrevel oder irgendwas in die Richtung, und ist für eine Weile gesperrt, wenn es sowas gibt ;+


----------



## Pikepauly (18. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Also ich find 150 Euro nen Witz für son Dokument. 
Er erspart sich ja auch den Zeitaufwand für den Kurs.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## congermichi (18. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Also ich find 150 Euro nen Witz für son Dokument.
> Er erspart sich ja auch den Zeitaufwand für den Kurs.
> 
> Gruss
> ...


 
#6 genau


----------



## Ascanius (18. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

also meien fischerprüfung kostet 75€ für den lehrgang und 30€ für die prüfung selber. 

Also 105€ insgesamt + 45€ zeitersparniss, ist doch nen super preis


----------



## Johnnie Walker (18. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:qalso das mit den köfis is ja wohl die krönung:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Der beste Einwurf überhaupt - *ER *hat komplett verstanden! #6 :m


> generell zu dem thema ...
> *MACH DEN SCHEIN !!!*
> *du hast ihn (solange du keine ******** baust) dein leben lang... !!!*
> die paar pflichtstunden... vieles weiss man, manches lernt man, ich fand den kurs witzig ... wobei ich mich mit vielen nicht wirklich unterhalten konnte.... dafür waren meine polnischen/russischen sprachkenntnisse zu schlecht ....


----------



## SCREAM (19. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

so dann möchte ich mal von meiner prüfung erzählen
hab alle pflichtstunden mitgemacht , richtig gebüffelt ,ich hab mir wirklich echt nen kopp gemacht wegen der prüfung und denke auch das ich ziemlich viel richtig angekreuzt habe und nun kommts

so 20 min nach der prüfung werden wir wieder reingerufen (ich denke mal die prüfer haben nen kaffe und ne zigarette zu sich genommen) uns wird gratuliert "herzlichen glückwunsch alle haben bestanden" und nun kommts "die prüfungsunterlagen wurden gleich nach dem durchsehen vernichtet also fragt nicht nach euren punkten"|kopfkrat und nun kommts jeder wird namentlich aufgerufen und bekommt seine urkunde und tatsächlich wird da doch einer aufgerufen der bei den pflichtstunden nie dabei war er war nicht mal bei der prüfung anwesend#q#q#q ich bin zwar freudestrahlend mit meiner urkunde nach hause gefahren aber im inneren wusste ich das ich meine prüfung gekauft habe und das der ganze stress den ich mir gemacht habe nicht hätte sein müssen

also was habt ihr gegen gekaufte scheine wenn die offiziellen sie sogar "verkaufen" ?


----------



## Another_Sky (19. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Hallo Scream,

hm, sicher könnte man hier vermuten, dass es so gelaufen sein könnte. Aber es ist nur eine Vermutung!!

Im Web gibt es eine recht interessante Homepage: www.fangplatz.de 
Dort kannst du virtuelle Prüfungen machen und logischerweise auch üben. Ich habe früher ein wenig geangelt (Jugendfischereischein) und diesen Test mal komplett gemacht. In allen Bereichen hatte ich max. 2 Fehler. 

Wenn man mit ein wenig Vorwissen, ein wenig Allgemeinwissen und die Fragen mit Menschenverstand liest, dann behaupte ich, kann man (mit Hilfe dieser Website) die Theorie bestehen.

Aber darum geht es nicht wirklich. Ich mache den Vorbereitungskurs und will die Prüfung bestehen. Ich mache es für mich. Es gehört zum Angeln nunmal dazu.

Wenn die Prüfer wirklich so verfahren, dann müssen die halt mit ihrem schlechten Gewissen leben. Du hast deine "Schuldigkeit" getan. Oder siehst du das anders?


----------



## Ascanius (19. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

@Scream:

Du weisst wenigstens was du geleistet hast und kannst am gewässer waidgerecht mit den fischen umgehen.


----------



## Koghaheiner (19. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Hi,

@olafson: 

falls Du dein Prüfungszeugnis/ Fischereischein mal verloren hast, sollte kein Problem sein, du musst nur zur zuständigen Fischereibehörde gehen, dort liegt eine Kopie des Zeugnis. Zumindest war das bei mir so, ich hab meinen Schein 1984 gemacht, das Zeugnis samt 5 Jahres Fischereischein nach eingen Jahren irgendwo hin verlegt, auch jahrelang nicht mehr geangelt. 2003 dann wieder zur Angelei zurückgefunden, beim Kreis Recklinghausen angerufen, die haben mich an die untere Fischereibehörde in meiner Heimatstadt verwiesen, dort wurde in den Unterlagen nachgesehen, ein Duplikat des Prüfungszeugnis erstellt mit dem ich einen 5 jahres Schein bekam. Kostenpunkt 10 € für das Duplikat, 15 € für den Schein. Also nix mit neuer Prüfung oder so. Wie gesagt, so geht es hier in NRW, zumindest im Kreis Recklinghausen. Ich denk aber das es in den anderen Bundesländern ähnlich ist.

Gruss

Kogha


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

@Koghaheiner
Das hieße ja genau, daß die Untere Fischereibehörde darüber Nachweise führt.

Mal gerade ein bischen gegoogelt:
http://www.wuppertal.de/index1.cfm?http://www.wuppertal.de/rathaus_behoerden/fischereibehoerde.cfm
Gibt also prinzipiell schon mal jemanden, der sich dafür genauer interessiert, und in den anderen Bundesländern wird das auch ähnlich geregelt sein, wäre ja auch wunderlich sonst, immerhin ist eine Fischereiprüfung ja auch nicht soweit weg von einer Jagdprüfung.


----------



## Koghaheiner (19. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Naja, der Jagdschein, bzw. die Prüfung wird nicht ohne Grund das grüne Abitur genannt, alle Jagdschein Besitzer aus meinem Bekanntenkreis haben ganz schön gelitten und gepaukt um den zu kriegen, ich kann mich erinnern das ich damals für die Angelprüfung ein Heftchen hatte in dem alle multiple choice Fragen drin waren und die eigentlich fast auswendig gekannt habe. Die praktische Prüfung fand im Kreishaus statt, da ging man in ein Zimmer, da saßen drei Herren und fragten mich nach dem geeigneten Gerät zur Hechtfischerei und ich sollte aus dem Haufen von Angelzeug das passende raussuchen. Hinterher hab ich mich gefragt warum den Kurs, das Heftchen hätte ausgereicht und die praxis wurde damals kaum im Kurs vermittelt.

Bezüglich der Unteren Fischereibehörde und dem nachhalten des Fischereischeins: Ja, wir leben schließlich in Deutschland. Deswegen halte ich die möglichkeit einen Schein zu kaufen auch eher für eine theoretische Möglichkeit, es sei denn einen gefakten, ich glaube kaum das ein Angelladen oder andere Verkaufsstellen für Tageskarten, Kanalkarten etc. eine gut gemachte Fälschung erkennt, ebenso die Kontrollpersonen. Jede Stadt/ Kreis hier in NRW verwendet nicht exakt den gleichen Vordruck, mein Kollege aus Herne hat einen anderen als ich, die Farbe ist gleich aber das Material und das Layout sowie die Schriftart differiert etwas.
Abgesehen davon, ein anderes Foto in einen "verlorenen", ein bißchen Manipulation des Stemples der halb aufs Photo, halb aufs Bild geht, was natürlich Urkundenfälschung ist, und schon gibt es einen Menschen der nicht immer gleich aussieht.  Ich bin bei einer Kontrolle oder Tageskartenkauf noch nie nach meinem Perso gefragt worden. Ihr etwa?


Gruss

Kogha


----------



## Powerdonald (19. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Kurs? Pflichtstunden?

Ich habe damals bei der Unteren Fischereibehörde angerufen und gefragt was ich tun muss um den Schein zu erlangen. 

Vorbeikommen und sich für die Prüfung anmelden.

Gesagt getan, angemeldet und noch gefragt welche Lektüre (Buch mit Prüfungsfragen) empfohlen wird. Ab in den Buchladen, Buch gekauft, 300 Fragen in den Kopf gekloppt und gut. Ruten zusammenlegen habe ich bei meinem Daddy im Keller gelernt.
Feddich

Das längste am Prüfungstag war die elendige Warterei (Theorie: 10 Minuten, Fische erkennen: 5 Min, Rute zusammenlegen: 5-10 Min.)
Warten bis alle 80-100 Mann durch waren: 2-3 Std.

Gruß PoDo


----------



## Pikepauly (19. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Hi!
Also in Niedersachsen Dauer Fischereischein ca. 10 Abende "Unterricht" Jagdschein ca. 45 Abende zuzügl. ca. 20 Veranstaltungen zum Schiessen. Kosten Fischereischein so 120 -150 Euro. Jagdschein satt über 1000 Euro. Ich finde dass muss auch so sein, dass bei der Jagd ne gewisse Auslese stattfindet.
Wenn man sich mal vorstellt die gleichen finsteren Gestalten wie jetzt auf Seebrücken oder in Häfen und im Forellenpuff angeln. Die Leute mit scharfen Waffen irgendwo angetrunken in Feld und Flur zu treffen. Absoluter Horror!!!

Gruss 

Pikepauly


----------



## hotte50 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



AngelDet schrieb:


> immerhin ist eine Fischereiprüfung ja auch nicht soweit weg von einer Jagdprüfung.




da möchte ich aber ganz heftig widersprechen !!!!


----------



## Pikepauly (19. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Ausserdem fällt beim Fischereischein so gut wie nie jemand durch!
Jagdschein so ca. 30-40 Prozent Durchfallquote und die Anzahl der Wiederholungen ist auch begrenzt um die Total Pfeifen irgendwann auszusortieren.
Kann man auf keinen Fall vergleichen die beiden Kurse/Prüfungen. Zumindest in Niedersachsen nicht. In Bayern soll das wohl anders aussehen, kann ich aber aus verständlichen Gründen nix Genaues zu sagen.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



Norgefahrer schrieb:


> Wir leben nun mal im Land: "Dafür musst Du aber erst mal ein Schein machen"
> 
> 
> Für mich ist das die Abzocke schlecht hin,denn wenn ich einen Angelschein mache (was ich ja vor vielen Jahren gemacht habe),dann frage ich mich schon:"Warum,wenn nicht für die Staatskasse,muss ich meinen Schein immer wieder verlängern lassen???"
> ...



So siehts aus und nicht anders!

Irgendwann braucht man in Deutschland noch nen Schein um überhaupt Angelgeräte zu kaufen...
Auf den Zeitpunkt warte ich, dann verkauf ich mein Haus und mach mich dünne ;-)


----------



## xmxrrxr (20. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Hallo Kollegen,
ich möchte hier mal kurz eines meiner eigenen Erlebnisse zum Thema "Prüfungszeugnis verloren" wiedergeben.
Ich hatte nämlich selbst das Problem, daß ich mein Prüfungszeugnis nicht mehr gefunden habe.
Kein Problem dachte ich, ist ja bestimmt alles mit deutscher Gründlichkeit registriert. NIX WARS !
Nach vielen Telefonaten mit Angabe des Prüfungstags (Stand ja im vorhandenenen noch Sportfischerpass) und Vorlage meines alten Fischereischeines (ausgestellt von einer Verwaltungsbehörde !!) habe ich dann irgendwann entnervt aufgegeben. 
In den 80igern wurde nämlich alles noch in Akten gesammelt und die sind heute nicht mehr greifbar um nachzuschlagen.

Nach all dem Stress habe ich mein Prüfungszeugnis wiedergefunden *freu* und habe nun endlich wieder einen gültigen Jahresfischereischein. 

Gruß
mirror


----------



## Ascanius (20. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

oder das war beamtenfaulheit die sich gedacht haben lieber noch nen kaffe als in alten verstaubten akten zu blättern


----------



## friggler (20. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Irgendwann braucht man in Deutschland noch nen Schein um überhaupt Angelgeräte zu kaufen...
> Auf den Zeitpunkt warte ich, dann verkauf ich mein Haus und mach mich dünne ;-)



Wenn es nach dem Willen einiger VDSF nahen Vereine/Vorstände hier ginge wäre das schon lange so...
Angelgerät soll nach deren Vorstellung nur noch an Besitzer gültiger Fischereischeine abgegeben werden dürfen.
Sinngemäss zitiert 
"ist es aber leider schwer das durchzusetzen und am besten auch bundesweit gesetzlich zu verankern"

Bemühen tun sich einige der "Anglervertreter" schon...

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Koghaheiner (20. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

 was ja vielleicht in einigen Fällen auch gar nicht schlecht wäre... obwohl, schwarze Schafe gibt es überall.


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



friggler schrieb:


> Wenn es nach dem Willen einiger VDSF nahen Vereine/Vorstände hier ginge wäre das schon lange so...
> Angelgerät soll nach deren Vorstellung nur noch an Besitzer gültiger Fischereischeine abgegeben werden dürfen.
> Sinngemäss zitiert
> "ist es aber leider schwer das durchzusetzen und am besten auch bundesweit gesetzlich zu verankern"
> ...



Da erspare ich mir jeglichen Kommentar sonst werde ich hier nämlich gesperrt


----------



## Master-of.Fehmarn (20. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Das is nur bitter


----------



## hotte50 (20. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



friggler schrieb:


> Angelgerät soll nach deren Vorstellung nur noch an Besitzer gültiger Fischereischeine abgegeben werden dürfen.



find ich gut....:q:q:q

man sollte dann aber konsequenterweise auch eine WBK für Angler einführen....also eine ABK = Angelbesitzkarte.....mit allen sich daraus ergebenden Möglichkeiten, z.B. einen sauberen Bundeszentralregister-Auszug, Eintragungspflicht beim Kauf sowie Austragungspflicht beim Verkauf. Verkauf natürlich nur an Berechtigte !! |supergri|supergri

Einen Bedürfnisnachweis sollte ebenso Pflicht werden. Grundbedarf 3 Friedfischruten nebst Zubehör. Raubfischruten nur bei erfolgreich abgeschlossenen Raubfisch-Lehrgang und Nachweis von mindestens 6 Monaten regelmäßigem Training unter Aufsicht eines Raubfisch-Angelsport-Leiters :q:q:q

das wär's doch....oder


----------



## Koghaheiner (20. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



hotte50 schrieb:


> find ich gut....:q:q:q
> 
> man sollte dann aber konsequenterweise auch eine WBK für Angler einführen....also eine ABK = Angelbesitzkarte.....mit allen sich daraus ergebenden Möglichkeiten, z.B. einen sauberen Bundeszentralregister-Auszug, Eintragungspflicht beim Kauf sowie Austragungspflicht beim Verkauf. Verkauf natürlich nur an Berechtigte !! |supergri|supergri
> 
> ...




Noch besser, so wie mit den F Waffen, kaufen ja, aber benutzung nur Zuhause oder auf befriedeten Grundstücken. 
Führen in der öffentlichkeit geht nur mit Angelschein, den aber am besten bitte analog zum Waffenschein... hehehe.... ich glaub in ganz Deutschland gibts keine 1000 die den haben. (Nicht verwechseln mit WBK. WBK erlaubt nicht das führen der Waffen, lediglich den Besitz der eingetragenen Waffen, Transport nur getrennt von Waffe und Muni, ohne direkten Zugriff, Waffe in der linken Jackentasche, volles Magazin in der rechten geht nicht!)
Sammler kriegen nur entschärfte Teile, Rollen ohne Funktion, Wobbler ohne Drilling, etc. Haken und Schnur werden wesentliche Teile und dürfen dann auch nicht ohne entsprechenden Eintrag erworben oder besessen werden... etc. etc.

Gruss

Kogha

P.S.: ich glaub aber das führt vom eigentlichen Thread Thema wech, oder?


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



> P.S.: ich glaub aber das führt vom eigentlichen Thread Thema wech, oder?


Bisschen schon :m


----------



## esox_105 (20. April 2007)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



hotte50 schrieb:


> find ich gut....:q:q:q
> 
> man sollte dann aber konsequenterweise auch eine WBK für Angler einführen....also eine ABK = Angelbesitzkarte.....mit allen sich daraus ergebenden Möglichkeiten, z.B. einen sauberen Bundeszentralregister-Auszug, Eintragungspflicht beim Kauf sowie Austragungspflicht beim Verkauf. Verkauf natürlich nur an Berechtigte !! |supergri|supergri
> 
> ...


 

... mal nicht den Teufel an die Wand ... |uhoh:


----------



## DrThomas (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*



Jan701 schrieb:


> Auch wen der Schein weg ist, er muss doch beim Amt registriert sein! |uhoh:



in Hamburg nur zehn Jahre lang... #q

TOm


----------



## Fanne (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gekaufter Schein*

Da ich paar seiten weiter vorn preise gesehen habe was das alles so kostet stlle ich fest das es von bundesland zu bundesland mal wieder unterschiedlich ist was  die preise betrifft...


ich kann dazu sagen


Fichereiprüfung              54 €
Lehrgang                       85 €
Fischereigebühr 5 jahre   55 €  macht für dies schon 194 €


Wenn man den Schein verliert , muss man in SACHSEN ANHALT

 die bescheinigung fü die absolvierte und bestandene prüfung und den bescheid für den sachkundelehrgang vorweisen ...  
kann man eins nicht vorweisen  , muss dieses  wiederholt werden ! 



zwecks registrierung  jeder  fischereischein hat  hat ne nummer  vorne draufgedruckt, das  ist quasi die registriernummer ! und die hat die fischereibehörde und das länger als 10 jahre !


----------

